# ISO Old Compound Bow



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Does anyone have an old dinosaur that is just cluttering up their space? I am looking to get a bow to start bowfishing with. I am pretty familiar with them so it's okay if it needs some work. Something between 40 and 60 lb draw weight would be best I think. 

Let me know what you have! :shock:


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I have an old Hoyt Fast Flite compound bow(early 90's), I put new strings on it last year. Id sell ya that on the cheap.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

drsx said:


> I have an old Hoyt Fast Flite compound bow(early 90's), I put new strings on it last year. Id sell ya that on the cheap.


Would you send me a pm with some pics and how much you would want?


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

At least I thought I sent it with a picture. Let me know if you got it, and if you're interested.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a 1998 Hoyt Raptor Carbonite that I'd sell you. I know the draw weight adjusts up to 70 lbs but I'm not sure what the low end is. What draw length do you need? If you're interested, I can PM pictures of the bow, site, rest, arrows, release, etc. I'm not even sure what it's worth at this point. It is in good condition for the age and shoots really well.


----------

